# Faces Label



## RJBanks (Jun 15, 2010)

A real attention getter.


----------



## Tom (Jun 15, 2010)

[email protected]@Ks good.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 16, 2010)

whoa! im WAY to inebriated to look at that !! freaking cool as all get out!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 16, 2010)

I like it....


----------



## Green Mountains (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Zoogie (Jun 16, 2010)

Another great label


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 16, 2010)

Super cool! A label like no other! I love your originality.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 16, 2010)

its still pretty flipping cool the morning after!!! come share some creativity with me!!!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 16, 2010)

That's cool. Reminds me of those photos, one way you see a ugly old hag then later you see a beautiful woman. Wait, that was at the bar last night.


----------



## RJBanks (Jun 16, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Super cool! A label like no other! I love your originality.


This is a painting done by artist Lewis Lavioe for the United Nations. I think it makes an interesting and unusual label.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 16, 2010)

RJBanks said:


> This is a painting done by artist Lewis Lavioe for the United Nations. I think it makes an interesting and unusual label.




There is a mosaix program I saw once that you could take a picture, then select a group of other pictures and it randomly placed the group of pictures where they were needed to create a mosaix of the original. I played with it once or twice but not to much.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 16, 2010)

Doug you're right and I thought he created this label using it. I am sure the artst probably did. That program is super cool!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 16, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Doug you're right and I thought he created this label using it. I am sure the artst probably did. That program is super cool!



What was the name of that program, that sounds neat.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 16, 2010)

Could be on of many:

Mosaic Deluxe 2.3
Mosaic Creator
MOSAnICk
Advanced Photo Mosaic Maker 
Easy Mosaic 4.0 

I like the Mosaic Creator - http://www.aolej.com/mosaic


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm not sure which one it was. I would have to check my PC at home and see which one it was. It has been a couple years since I looked at it.

the one winemaker mentioned sounds familiar based on the link.


----------



## deboardfam (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow I love that label


----------



## Green Mountains (Jun 16, 2010)

sometimes we create a label...sometimes we just find something that's already....................... perfect

...

nothing wrong with using an already perfect image.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice label!


----------



## twistedvine (Jun 16, 2010)

just amazing, great label


----------



## deboard (Jun 16, 2010)

Very cool! Sounds like an interesting wine blend as well, how did it turn out or is too early to tell?


----------



## rodo (Jun 16, 2010)

Great lable!!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 18, 2010)

After Googling for a mosaic software for the mac I downloaded one. It is amazingly cool. I took a photo of my stepdaughter and her husband from the wedding and created it using other pics from the wedding.

This thing is bad a$$. In the beginning I had too many photos (@1,000) and it kept shutting down so I made it with less photos in the final photo. From about 10 feet you can see them but as you get closer you see hundreds of tiny pictures.

I think if I take the original picture and quarter it, mosaic it then piece it together to print I can get much better quality.

Thanks for the idea. This just opened up more doors for me.


----------



## RJBanks (Jun 19, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> After Googling for a mosaic software for the mac I downloaded one. It is amazingly cool. I took a photo of my stepdaughter and her husband from the wedding and created it using other pics from the wedding.
> 
> This thing is bad a$$. In the beginning I had too many photos (@1,000) and it kept shutting down so I made it with less photos in the final photo. From about 10 feet you can see them but as you get closer you see hundreds of tiny pictures.
> 
> ...


Hey Steve, What program did you get? Post use some pictures!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 19, 2010)

Are any of them free downloads?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 20, 2010)

MacOsaiX is the program and yes Wade it's free. I started with using over 1,000 photos to use to build the photo but it kept shutting down. I believe it said on a forum to build the photo with a few pieces rather than all at once. I didn't have time to mess with it as we had weddings to do this weekend.

Here is one I did @700 pictures. When it was building the first few I tried there was a lot of detail and it was really cool. This one is not as definitive as I want but I just need to learn more. I can think of a few things to use this for.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=144&pictureid=768

If you look at it from a distance you'd get the picture. Again I'm still learning.


----------

